# World trade talks break down



## pinkyBear (31 Jul 2008)

Hi there,
I am not very upto date on this topic - but I was listening to the radio the other morning and it outlined the dissapointment of the decision. 

From what I understand these talks were between 35 countries. An enourmous requirement - would it not be better for the EU rather than involve itself in talks like this to make individual agreements with countries on a one to one basis. There by making it easier to get an agreement, and making it easier for business and the farming omunities alike..

Does any one else have an opinion?
P


----------



## csirl (31 Jul 2008)

I'm a great believer in free trade as a means of increasing wealth. Ireland should be championing free trade and preparing to take advantage of it rather than being held back by a few thousand farmers who get most of their income from the taxpayer anyway.


----------

